# New Eyelash Pit Viper



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Been keeping this girl in a real quiet place till she settled down.

Adult female and came as CB but I have my doubts, anyway she is a good feeder and looks real nice.

She was very reluctant to come out and sit in my sudio area so this is in her viv.


----------



## john09 (Mar 31, 2009)

She is absolutely stunning :mf_dribble:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

I thought you were after a male?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

ljkenny said:


> I thought you were after a male?


I was but she seduced me with her good looks!:lol2:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

She's a stunner for sure matey.

Are you still after a male, or have you given up on the search?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

ljkenny said:


> She's a stunner for sure matey.
> 
> Are you still after a male, or have you given up on the search?


Still need a male!

He now has three females to service:mf_dribble:


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

wow thats gorgeous!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW she is stunning


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Graeme she is absolutely gorgeous! Fab photo, really bought out her colours! Is she doing ok for you?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

She looks real nice and hope she keeps in the health she looks!
This is a nicer piccie


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

Stunning. Great picture


----------



## aadarachnids (Feb 16, 2010)

very nice


----------



## **starry11** (Apr 3, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous :notworthy:


----------



## lisafay (Apr 16, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous! Fantastic pic! 

I can personally recommend this guy who visits Haam - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/561669-hamm-snakes-lizards.html

I got some gorgeous adult males and a female from him in september. Very nice guy also.


----------



## n1ghtf1re (Oct 7, 2009)

awesome mate, great colours!!


----------

